# Treo



## TigerOscar (Sep 10, 2012)

I have not received my stickers yet so I phoned them last night to see why. As I was waiting I logged into my account. I noticed on one crossing they charged me $4.50. I asked them why and they said it was human error, maybe I was towing a trailer or something but he said in the photo it was clear that I wasn't. He promptly reveresed the charge and all good now.
I just have to wait for my decals to arrive.

Just a reminder to check your statements!!!!!!!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I got my bill yesterday... 2 bills actually. 3 bucks each totalling 6 bucks. Only I don't remember going over the bridge... or why I would... I have been avoiding it on purpose.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds like this is going to as big a joke as the Golden Ears Bridge. I have a transponder and it does not always get detected even though it never moves. I have to get my bill adjusted monthly. I think these toll bridges is a big scam. Wait till more come and you have to pay to go anywhere.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Igot my sticker with someone else's name on it. Think they will pay for me? Lol


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Is there any option of avoiding it say if I go from Richmond to Hope?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> Is there any option of avoiding it say if I go from Richmond to Hope?


Yeah you can get to surrey without going through the new bridge.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

2 options from Richmond... hwy 99 through the tunnel or hwy 91 over the Alex Fraser bridge. There is also the putullo bridge but I despise that bridge.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeah if you already live in Richmond, there's not much reason to take the Port Mann to get past Surrey. It does drive me nuts to hear all those people on the radio who rather find another bridge even if it takes another half an hour to save $3. Go for it I say. Lol.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

April said:


> Igot my sticker with someone else's name on it. Think they will pay for me? Lol


Haha, wait till you get his/her bill


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Foxtail said:


> 2 options from Richmond... hwy 99 through the tunnel or hwy 91 over the Alex Fraser bridge. There is also the putullo bridge but I despise that bridge.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Thanks guys. I seldom venture out that way and when I did (I took the kids to Harrison Hotspring)I had no idea the bridge was tolled. Two months later I received a bill of $3 and then I knew. LOL


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Lol you didn't need to cross the river at all... could have taken lougheed/#7hwy the whole way to Harrison.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

I followed google map and that is what was suggested...LOL
Thanks, I will take #7 next time.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> I followed google map and that is what was suggested...LOL
> Thanks, I will take #7 next time.


That's actually quite a nice drive. It will take about half an hour to 40 minutes longer though so take your time.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

tony1928 said:


> That's actually quite a nice drive. It will take about half an hour to 40 minutes longer though so take your time.


Thanks. If those are the only option, I would rather pay $3 to save that extra 30-40 mins. LOL 
I hardly ever go that far, usually just in richmond and downtown so that is like going on a one day trip for me.


----------

